# Vom Ausbildungsvertrag zurücktreten



## electrofunk (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 ich habe zum 1.8 eine Ausbildungsstelle und soll in den nächsten Tagen den Ausbildungsvertrag unterschreiben. Da ich aber noch eine andere Stelle habe die weitaus besser ist, aber dafür noch keine feste Zusage habe, möchte ich die andere Stelle die sicher ist noch nicht absagen.
  Meine Frage ist, ob ich dann so einfach vom Ausbildungsvertrag zurücktreten kann ohne dass mir Nachteile entstehen.
  Weiß da jemand genaueres?

  Danke!
  electrofunk


----------



## BSA (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo!

Du kannst den Vertrag unterschreiben, jedoch solltest du wissen, das andere Mitbewerber dann leider Pech haben können, weil du zu spät abgesagt hast, d.h. es ist unfair den anderen gegenüber wenn du diesen Ausbildungsplatz quasi verschenckst und dieser Betrieb dann wahrscheinlich einen Ausbildungsplatz weniger anbietet.

Aber im Grunde genommen ist es kein Problem den Vertrag zu unterschreiben und dann wieder zurück zu treten wenn du das mit deinem Gewissen vereinbaren kannst.

Gruß


----------



## electrofunk (20. Februar 2005)

Die ganze Sache wird sich spätestens Mitte März entscheiden. Von daher denke ich, dass noch genug Zeit ist für das Unternehmen einen anderen Kandidat zu finden.


----------



## BSA (20. Februar 2005)

Na dann sollte das alles kein Problem sein.

Du kannst dich glücklich schätzen das du mehr als einen hast.

Andere finden gar keinen.

Aber ich hatte auch drei Angebote. Bin jetzt aber Gott sei dank fast fertig (Im Mai Prüfung und im August fertig [hoffentlich])


----------



## electrofunk (20. Februar 2005)

Ja ich weiß sehr wohl, dass es schwer ist eine zu finden, ist nicht das erste Jahr dass ich mich für eine Ausbildungsstelle bewerbe. Und wenn ich hochrechne sind es sicher an die 200 Bewerbungen die ich schon geschrieben habe.

 electrofunk


----------



## Rena Hermann (21. Februar 2005)

electrofunk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da ich aber noch eine andere Stelle habe die weitaus besser ist, aber dafür noch keine feste Zusage habe, möchte ich die andere Stelle die sicher ist noch nicht absagen.
> Meine Frage ist, ob ich dann so einfach vom Ausbildungsvertrag zurücktreten kann ohne dass mir Nachteile entstehen.


Ehrlich gesagt wär mir als Ausbildungsplatz-/Stellensuchender da auch die Jacke näher wie die Hose. 
Andererseits natürlich wäre ich als Arbeitgeber (der ich als Selbständige potentiell bin) auch gefrustet  und würd's mir drei Mal überlegen, bevor ich jemand wieder eine Zusage gebe und ggf. schon Ausgaben habe (Arbeitsplatz, Anmeldung etc ...)

Zur Sache ... mal kurz gegoogelt (findest sicher noch mehr, war einer der ersten Links)
http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/KündigungeinesAusbildungsvertrags__f1731.html

Insofern mein Rat ...

... als Außenstehender: 
Sprich Klartext mit allen .... auch mit allen Risiken aber mit klaren Zeitabsprachen. was die Risiken für alle Seiten kalkulierbar macht.

... als Ausbildungsplatzsuchende:
Klar unterschreib .... raus kommst wahrscheinlich schon (evtl. mit Kündigungsfrist -> siehe Ausbildungsvertrag) wenn du was besseres findest.

... als Arbeitgeber:
Dann bild ich halt nicht mehr aus, zumindest dieses Jahr nicht ... ich lass mich doch nicht verarschen.

So - nun ist's deine Entscheidung 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## Kyrius (21. Februar 2005)

also mit 200 Bewerbungen bist du noch gut im Rennen. andere schreiben 2000 und finden nichts.

(Wiederum andere schreiben 5 und meckern, weil sie nichts finden)


----------



## Scriper (14. März 2005)

Kurzer Rat: im Rahmen der Probezeit (min. 6 Monate -> seid neustem) kannst du ohne Probleme und Angabe von Gründen kündigen.


----------

